# im happy about this......



## ftw2012 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey everyone! just wanted to put up a few pics. they have been outside all their lives (about 3 weeks)because my room isnt complete. just a few more days for the air cooled reflector! just wondering how they look...a few little brown spots but i guess im not too worried. its just some bag seed but since its only my second attempt at growin so bag seed should be fine. PS do i need to move them to larger pots yet?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 5, 2006)

They look good, what type reflector did u purchase? Do you have any pics of your grow room?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 5, 2006)

lookin good. You got a little more time until they need transplanting. I would get the room up and running as soon as you can. days are getting shorter and you don't want to have to re-veg unless you have to.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 5, 2006)

the reflector i got was a cheap one...cant afford a very good one right now. dont know the brand but this is the one i got. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260002384895 My room is pretty small becaue i am very limited on choices of where to put it. its in the storage type room under the stairs. the scheduled delivery date is the 7th so hopfully i can get it set up within the week and get those gals in the house. living in a city im more worried about someone coming on the patio more then having to reveg. but that is another reason to hurry! ill try to keep everyone up to date!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 6, 2006)

Setup looks good, what wattage ballast? How are you going to vent the room/light and how high are the stairs?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 6, 2006)

nice looking plants and your set up is lookin good too


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 6, 2006)

the light is a 600 watt hps and im gonna vent the light...and need to figure out a way to vent the room through a carbon filter or something for the smell.   the height runs between 2.5 and 5 feet.  not much i know, was thinking about trying to just LST to try and keep  them away from the light.  also that is why i want to vent the light.  ive heard the plants can get a bit closer to the light.   oh and mutt, R.A.T.M. kicks ass!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Your plants look good and your set up looks good. The only thing you have to do now is get those babies in there.   Great job man. *


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 9, 2006)

WooHoo!  the reflector arrived on friday just as scheduled and i was able to spend my sunday morning getting everything setup.  been up and running for about 1.5 hours now. temp seemed to stop rising at about 86...i know thats still a bit warm.  but much better then when i found my room to be 120.  so im headed in the right direction for sure!  anything anyone would do differently?


P.S.  i removed the ballast from the room since taking the pic.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 9, 2006)

Great idea removing the ballast, 1st thing I would have done. You have a good setup that your plants will love. I think 86 degrees is fine, lower would be ideal. WIth my 600 watt system, the ladies are not growing as tall as I have anticipated. With some LST you should not have issues with the height IMO. Look forward to more pics..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2006)

*You built yourself a nice set up ftw2012. Your babies are looking good now lets turn them into fine young ladies with fat frosty buds.  *


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 11, 2006)

well i only had to work work a half day today so i made good use of my time and transplanted the kids into 5 gallon buckets. hooked up a 500 cfm fan to exhaust my room and light and am now using the 250 cfm for fresh intake air.  temps seem to still stay about 87-89.  thought it would be lower but i guess ill have to figure something else out...  would like to not have to buy another fan but i really would like the temps much lower.   any ideas anyone?    ill try to get up pics tomorrow!


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 11, 2006)

here are some new pics.....decided to start a little LST today.  does it look like its ok?  seems like they are doing good but i just did it 4 hours ago about.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 16, 2006)

power went out for about an hour and a half today.  think this will stress them towards hermie?


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 21, 2006)

just thought id post some pics...i think im at about 5 weeks now...no alt. nodes yet......already smelling up the house.  started LST at about week 3 because of limited height....just bought a 5 gallon bucket of activated carbon online....i should be able to kobble some kind of filter up!  main thing that does seem right is some yellow spots on some of the leaves.  flushed the soil until it ran clear 2 days ago and just kinda thought id wait a bit and see if that helps.   and comments?.....advise?   thanks for readin



PS.....feels like im posting my fingerprints to the whole world right now......lol

(Edit By Stoney: You were. I fixed it.)


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 26, 2006)

just a little update.   after taking these pics i accidently beheaded my indica   think im seeing my first atl nodes and preflowers on 2 of the 3 plants! kind of exciting.  ive never had them go this far before!   wish me luck!


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 26, 2006)

happens to be my first day of flower.  had to cut my lights early today so thought instead of stressing them i would just start the 12/12 cycle.


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 27, 2006)

looks like 2 ladies so far!   already one more then id be happy with.....hoping ill get someones interest pretty soon........


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 4, 2006)

all 3 are now showing female flowers....had some trouble with my timer and had the light turn on about 3 hours late one morning.   been looking for balls to show themselves but havent seen any yet.  the 2 sativa dom. plants seem to be doing great!  indica dom. has a shiny gold/ copper color to it on some of the lower fan leaves.   doesnt seem to be getting worse...or better so ill just let it go unless anyone has any tips.  just another little up date...


----------



## Mutt (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats on the ladies man.


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks....was beginning to just post for my own records...seeing as no one seemed interested.   good to see someone else is reading this.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2006)

*Damn ftw2012 they are really growing up fast. Congrats on the ladies man now let's see them big fat frosty buds on them.   Your doing a great job man keep it up. *


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 5, 2006)

Took some pics today so i thought id post them.  do they seem to be coming along at a normal growth rate?  The seems to be loving life to me!  lol.    gotta buy some bloom ferts soon though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 5, 2006)

*They are looking great. How far are you into flower? You should start bloom ferts around 3 weeks or so into flower. Keep up the great work.  *


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 6, 2006)

went down and checked on the girls this morning and it turns out my little indica decided to go growin balls.  tried to take a pic i could post. but cant get a clrear one.  ill just have to trust myself ....will have to bring myself to destroy this little freak of nature...


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 8, 2006)

Bought my flower ferts today and gave them 1/2 strength tonight.  im leaving for a week tomorrow and im gonna miss my girls .  instructed the roommate to water them keep them away from the light.  and make sure the light turns on and off.  think i should try and give him a crash coarse on looking for male flowers too???  lol  Im still worried something bad will happen....   hopfully they will be huge when i get back!   and if balls apear...will they release pollen within a week of showing themselves?  hope i can catch them when i get back before the pollinate my room!   ill give an update in a week when i myself get an update!  until then....


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 16, 2006)

just got home to check on the girls!  i guess while i was gone my roommate dumped a half gallon of yeast/water/sugar mix on the plants  and the timer screwed up and things got hot.  anyway  they arent looking so great.   ill get pics tomorrow i bet.  one seems ok and the other seems to have been bothered by everything more.  i think they will be ok....kinda sucks to come home to this..oh well.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 16, 2006)

How did he do that?? That is one thing about using all that stuff it can be messy if something goes wrong. Hope they will be ok..


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 17, 2006)

i told him which jugs of water to use.....i guess he didnt listen.  oh well.  i guess i should have trusted my gut and just let them go all week without a drink.   only 3 days longer then normal.  i guess ill know better next time i leave the kids with a baby sitter.


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 17, 2006)

just took some pics after i flushed them girls.   looks like they are coming along nicely.  just givin ya'll something to look at...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 17, 2006)

*Looking great man it won't be long.  *


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok im in 4 weeks of flower....things seem to be coming along nicly.   think the tips are yellow cuz of a bit of a nute burn.   flushed it a week ago and gave them some half strength ferts.   then the tips dried a bit.   im assuming that the yellowing of the lower leaves of the one plant is just the normal yellowing for the flower stage....right?


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 30, 2006)

Well here i am 5 weeks into flower.  i havent been seeing much for change over last week or 2.   hope they finish before mid october.   anyone have any guesses?  i was giving it till then cuz i think it looks like a strong sativa so im guessing 10-12 weeks flower.  does this seem logical to anyone else?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 4, 2006)

They look great. I'm not sure about the length of flowering, I'm on my first grow myself. But yours are stronger tha mine!


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 6, 2006)

ok.  well weekly update time!  woke up monday to a burnt out bulb.   knew i should have gotten a spare!  well they spent monday and most of tuesday out on the patio under the sun. i am yet again hoping that they didnt get stressed too much.  Thanks fluid hope all goes well for you!   i guess ill post the pics when i learn how again.....dont see the manage attachments thing anymore.   one question is will the buds get much bigger over the next month?   or are the close to as big as they will get?   thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 6, 2006)

For picture posting, I would open an account with www.photobucket.com and upload your pics there. Then, open a pic, right click on it, check it's properities, copy that, and then post them on here using this format:{img} url of the picture's properities {/url}substitute the {} for [] when you do it. I don't know about the buds though. How long have you been in flower? Do you have a magnifying glass to see the trichs?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 7, 2006)

6 weeks into flower..ive got a 20X jewelers loube.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great and by the looks of things it won't be long before harvest. How much longer do you have left. They like to pack on some weight the last few weeks. I bet you can't wait. *


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 7, 2006)

well im assuming that since im 6 weeks in.   and i think they both are sativa dom.  wont it probably be abother 4 to 6 weeks?    I am excited.  but i might have to quit smoking soon becauce i need to go job hunting in mid to late october so that really sucks.  at least i can cure them good before i get to try the finished product!


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 10, 2006)

Starting to see a very small % of milky trichs from the white bucket strain!  woohoo.  didnt expect it this soon.  how long does it normally take to go from start of milky to start of amber.  im sure it depends a lot on strain and grow method and everything else but maybe its not too hard to estimate?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 13, 2006)

well..to my dissapointment this morning i found some of those ugly ugly banana like balls growing out of one of the girls this morning.  too bad it happens to be from the one that looks the best!  i cant bring myself to kill it after all we have spent 3 wonderful months together...picked out all of them i can find and i guess ill just have seeds.  anyway  im kinda bummed but after quite a bit of trouble with the light timer and a burnt out bulb im not at all suprised.  hope everyone elses day started off better then mine.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2006)

*It's not all that bad ftw2012. Pick as many as you can find up until harvest. We had the same problem and ended up with only a few seeds in our bud. I look at it this way bud with a few seeds is better than no bud at all.  I almost forgot Happy 200th post.*


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah...i sampled some today and got high as hell...it will be ok i know.  after my day today i dont even care about the plants..thanks...its funny how fast the posts start to add up!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, they still look tasty. How do you think they got pollenated? Did you have males in there too long?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 14, 2006)

got pollinated or will get pollinated because it turned hermie.  but its close enough to being done that i cant kill it...ill pick off the balls for the next couple weeks until she is done.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 14, 2006)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> got pollinated or will get pollinated because it turned hermie. but its close enough to being done that i cant kill it...ill pick off the balls for the next couple weeks until she is done.


*Yes if some of the male flowers opened your plant will end up with seeds. Like i said bud with seeds is better than no bud at all.   Just be sure and toss the seeds in the trash because they will do nothing but produce more hermies.  *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 14, 2006)

What do you think caused them to go hermie on you?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 14, 2006)

i had some trouble with my timer.  went and got a ditigal one...and the combination of me learning how to set it and it resetting a few times on me...then having the bulb burn out on me on labor day and not being able to get on until the next day so the kids spent a whole 30 hours out on the patio.  and me having very little experince in growing anything...i guess it was bound to happen!  lol   theyve had a very stressful life.  that is my guess as to why they went hermie.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 15, 2006)

They still look grat and trust me, when it comes time to smoke you will be very gratefull. Good looking plants, man!


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 15, 2006)

thanks...i guess im happy with the results seeing as its basically my first true attempt at growing.  thought it would turn out much worse.


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not much new this week i guess.  i had to kinda tie one of the plants up because the branches cant hold the buds up.  they are nice and sticky!  been trying my best to pick off the pollen sacs.  i have found a few seeds pushing out.  have a few trichs turning amber...there is still a lot of clear trichs too.  it would be nice if i could harvest them both at the same time because id like to use the room to dry them in too.  i guess im not sure how long it will take but im hoping they can be done by the end of the month.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice lookin buds, are you thinkin couple more weeks till the chop or what?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

Right? How much longer? They should be getting really close..... I'm excited for you!! I hope my plants look that good after the next couple weeks of flower....


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 20, 2006)

im not sure how long it takes the trichs to turn amber but i have about 5% amber on one of the plants i assume it will be at least another week at the soonest.  i cant wait...its so sticky and covered in trichs.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

Well dude take some close up pics of the nugs!!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 20, 2006)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> im not sure how long it takes the trichs to turn amber but i have about 5% amber on one of the plants i assume it will be at least another week at the soonest. i cant wait...its so sticky and covered in trichs.


 
Yea going to be another week or two. Have you tried a sample yet??


----------



## Tonto (Sep 20, 2006)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> yeah...i sampled some today and got high as hell...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 20, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

>


 
Their are times where I need assistance, thank you....


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

having trouble getting close clear pics...this is the best i could get you.  one pic of each plant.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey, that's good enough!! The second pic is nice, you can tell that's going to be some tasty smoke!! Just do yourself a favor and cure it correctly... I'm sure you will, after dealing with them this long! 

So....about another week?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have no idea how long till i cut them.  im just checking the trichs everyday....i dont know how long it will take them to turn half amber.   id guess another week but its just a guess....but i will for sure keep you all posted!


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 27, 2006)

nothing new...just waiting. guess i did cut the lights back to about 10 and a half hours to hopefully save some electricity and suspection of me running the ac when its 65 outside...  confused how i have lots of clear trichs...and lots of amber...so do i keep waitiing for the clear to turn milky?  they seem to go from clear to amber and i dont want to wait too long before i harvest....smoked some samples and they dont seem near as strong as they look cuz its covered in trichs..i suppose i should keep waiting.  thanks for any input!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> nothing new...just waiting. guess i did cut the lights back to about 10 and a half hours to hopefully save some electricity and suspection of me running the ac when its 65 outside... confused how i have lots of clear trichs...and lots of amber...so do i keep waitiing for the clear to turn milky? they seem to go from clear to amber and i dont want to wait too long before i harvest....smoked some samples and they dont seem near as strong as they look cuz its covered in trichs..i suppose i should keep waiting. thanks for any input!


*If you are seeing amber trichromes IMHO the rest of them should be milky with maybe some clear. *


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 28, 2006)

to me it looks like about 40% clear  40% amber and only about 20% milky....i guess maybe im being to picky on the difference between clear and milky..but i can see through a lot of them.....i guess i should mention that lots of the ones im considering amber are really dark but only on the head of the trichs....maybe its not an amber trich but a contaminate on a clear trich?   i know ive heard someone ask about the head of the trichs being almost black and thought he was told it was fine.  but i cant find the post again and maybe he had sick plants?   thanks in advance 
for any more help anyone has!


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

well...i desided that tomorrow morning im gonna cut the top buds off of the white bucket plant...seemed to get a lot more amber trichs over the last few days.   roommate and i quick dried a bit today and it seemed to get the job done.   hopefully after the proper dry and cure it will be even better!  just thought id give you all an update!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 1, 2006)

ftw2012 said:
			
		

> well...i desided that tomorrow morning im gonna cut the top buds off of the white bucket plant...seemed to get a lot more amber trichs over the last few days. roommate and i quick dried a bit today and it seemed to get the job done. hopefully after the proper dry and cure it will be even better! just thought id give you all an update!


*Got any pics of those top cola's ftw2012?  *


----------



## Tonto (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds good to me! I hope that when I'm trimming my plants down, my camera will be able to take a picture through the magnifying glass so we can all see the trichs. 
I second TBG of the cola pics! We want them!


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 1, 2006)

here they are!  just the tops.   turned out to be about 42 grams after i trimmed it.  didnt really know what i was doing but im pretty sure it will all be fine....sliped in a few pics of what i still have the light shinning on too!


----------



## Tonto (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice looking nugs!! I bet they will be very tasty when they are nice and cured. I'd be stoked with that kinf of harvest from so few plants. Good work!


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 1, 2006)

well that 42 grams was wet....but it was also only the top buds off one of the plants....im guessing that will dry down to about a half ounce..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*Congrats on the harvest ftw2012. Now it's time to sit back and enjoy some of that fine bud. Nothing beats smoking your own bud that you grew. Enjoy.  *


----------



## ftw2012 (Oct 12, 2006)

well i cut the rest of the plants!  my computer isnt working so i havent gotten to check the action on the fourm or post any, but just thought id update with a friends computer that i got about an ounce off of the white bucket plant and about 40 grams off of the orange bucket plant!   neither one gets me as high as id hoped but i guess since i didnt even intend on a much of a harvest 2 and a half ounces off 2 plants isnt too bad even if its not great bud!  orange bucket smells so sweet!  they are curing now.  the whole drying thing happens very fast here when its only about 20% humidity and i ended up kinda over drying the tops of the first plant i cut about a week or 2 ago and i decided not to make that mistake again!  hung them in the growroom for about a day.    put them in paper bags about a day and just put them in jars!  thanks to everyone that followed along and gave me some advice!   happy growing!

ps.  ill post a couple pics once my computer works again!


----------

